# Asking for older puppy odd?



## Nmc2489 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi all, I’m planning to get my first GSD when I move, hopefully in the next 6 months. I’m single and work full time so I’ve been thinking an older puppy, at least 6 months, would be better than an 8 week old baby. Mostly for potty training purposes and being alone all day (I do plan on having a dog walker while the puppy is young). I was wondering if it’s an odd request to ask the breeder for an older puppy?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Not uncommon for people to want older pups or even young adults, just be sure to look for breeders who continue to work with their pups, otherwise you may end up with more problems than you are attempting to avoid.


----------



## Max Rockatansky (Dec 16, 2018)

Nmc2489 said:


> Hi all, I’m planning to get my first GSD when I move, hopefully in the next 6 months. I’m single and work full time so I’ve been thinking an older puppy, at least 6 months, would be better than an 8 week old baby. Mostly for potty training purposes and being alone all day (I do plan on having a dog walker while the puppy is young). I was wondering if it’s an odd request to ask the breeder for an older puppy?


I think that it'd depend on the breeder, but I know of several that supply pups /dogs of various ages. The thing is, you are going to want your pup trained for those critical months, and you should expect to pay for it. How much do you think 4 months board and train is worth? You should expect that to be added to the price of the pup.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan. You will pay more because there is extra training involved but it's not uncommon for a breeder to have one they held back or even on returned for reasons not related to the puppy. That would range from 2500-4500 depending on the breeder and level of training.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

We took a 10 month old GSD who had been returned to the breeder by a family who couldn't keep up to a puppy, plus toddlers and a new baby. Shadow was confused, nervous and sad when she came to us but just blossomed with lots of attention and consistency. We had older teens at the time so everyone was involved. She became my heart dog and was a St. John Ambulance Therapy Dog, a fine ambassador for her breed. Older pups and young adults with no major problems can be an excellent choice.


----------



## GSDdaddy (Jul 9, 2018)

*** Removed by ADMIN***


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

if/when you can find older pups who have been with syblings through the shark stage, you'll find they've learned to be kind with those teeth, as they've taught each other bite inhibition very well by then!


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Agree with dOg. I got Katsu from her breeder at 4 months and she did not have a landshark phase. She already learned bite inhibition through the breeder's other dogs. She was already crate trained and partially potty trained. I remember specifically mentioning I was okay with an older puppy if it were a good fit for me (at the time I was looking for a nosework dog). Breeder mentioned "Ozzy" who I had seen on the facebook group page for several weeks and she asked if my husband and I would like to come down and meet her/sit for some Q&As. The rest is history :smile2:


----------

